# Easter Smokes



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

First off Happy Easter to all that practice Christianity. I shall be busy all weekend and wanted to take the time to wish you all a Happy Easter. For me personally it shall be a Cohiba weekend. I started today Good Friday with a Lancero i plan to have a Coro after dinner tonight. Gonna be interesting to see how the rest of the weekend plays out for me. How about you any special SEEGARS planned for Easter Sunday?:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Happy Easter Tony. Hope ya have a great weekend filled with cigars and family!
Don't yet know what I'll be smoking Sunday. I'm just gonna wait and see what jump's out of the cooler when the time comes. :cheers:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Happy Easter! We are spending Sunday with my sisters this year, Not sure what I'll have for a celebration smoke yet, I like to suprise myself!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Had a Siglo I Saturday morning, and an espy Sat night.
Just one cigar yesterday a Behike 52 hope everyone had a great Easter!:vs_cool:


----------

